# Hornady Superformance Ammo Reviews?



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 9, 2020)

Any hunters on here ever use Hornady Superformance ammo? How do you like it so far? I was thinking about getting some for my 270 Winchester.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 9, 2020)

Neither me or my buddy could get them to group in our 7-08 but I have another friend that his son gun shoots them very well and has killed lots of deer with them


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 9, 2020)

Dennis said:


> Neither me or my buddy could get them to group in our 7-08 but I have another friend that his son gun shoots them very well and has killed lots of deer with them



Just have to find out the ammo that your gun loves.


----------



## au7126 (Nov 10, 2020)

If you find them please let me know where. My 270 really likes them


----------



## Buckhead (Nov 10, 2020)

Grouped ok out of my .270 Sako.  That was the 130 gr GMX load.  Groups consistently right at 1.5” @ 100.  Always had my best luck with Federal.  Really like the 130 Trophy Copper load.  Out of my rifle, averaged 1” with great bullet performance.  

Never shot the super performance over a chrono, but on line reviews get velocities close to advertised.  Never tried the SST load, so can’t comment on that.


----------



## Jimmypop (Nov 10, 2020)

I used some 129 gr. sst loads to break in and zero a new 6.5 cm rifle. They worked great for me. I shot a buck at just over 100 yds. The bullet seemed to go where I pointed and he dropped like he fell out of a tree. I'm going to keep using them til something goes wrong. I really like them.


----------



## 280 Man (Nov 11, 2020)

I handload the 154 gr SST bullet in my 280. Sub MOA and deer hate them. Tremendous bullet in my opinion.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 14, 2020)

My .308 likes the accuracy I get from the 150 grain SST but I don't like them as a game bullet. The ruin too much meat and can cause a big mess depending on where they are hit. I prefer the older Hornady spire point with the interlock ring and the Interbond bullet.
IMHO the SST and other bullets of the type are really designed for people who have never learned the skill of blood tracking a hit animal.


----------



## 280 Man (Nov 14, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> My .308 likes the accuracy I get from the 150 grain SST but I don't like them as a game bullet. The ruin too much meat and can cause a big mess depending on where they are hit. I prefer the older Hornady spire point with the interlock ring and the Interbond bullet.
> IMHO the SST and other bullets of the type are really designed for people who have never learned the skill of blood tracking a hit animal.



The SST's have the Interlock ring just like the Spire points. 

Your experience with the SST does not mirror mine in regards to meat loss. Ive killed several with the SST and not had any more issues than I've had with spire points.

As with any bullet if you shoot through both shoulders you are going to have meat loss.

As for as your last statement, you are entitled to your opinion, but poly tipped bullets were designed for high BC where the bullet could slip through the air better whereby retaining more energy at longer ranges.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 15, 2020)

If one hasn't observed the lack of blood trailing skills exhibited by many hunters when a hit deer runs, then one hasn't been paying much attention. Regardless of the original intent of the poly tipped bullets, if the design causes traumatic tissue destruction resulting a higher recovery rate then I'm all for anybody using these bullets who wants too. I always keep some SST's handy for when I'm hunting near a property line, I think they are good for that also.
The SST may have the interlock ring, I don't have a problem with that and you missed my intent with your reply, it's the poly tip in a somewhat fragile bullet I don't care for. Not in a hunting bullet for my use anyway.
Granted if you always shoot through the soft tissue of lungs and heart there will be a minimum of meat loss and damage. But you, or me, can't always do that, and it's when we slip up and send one through some bony material that we get to see how destructive these bullets can be.
On a positive note, there won't be a long tracking job.
BTW this post was asking about Hornady Superformance ammunition, not about the SST bullet. I have shot the Superformance with both the SST and Interbond bullets. I like the accuracy I get with the SST but I like the performance on game I get with the Interbond.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 15, 2020)

I used the 139 grain in my 280, killed a Nice Muley Buck @ 190 yds with it, it did not exit, retained around 50% , not overly impressed with it, but buck only made it 10 yds after shot.


----------



## 280 Man (Nov 15, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> If one hasn't observed the lack of blood trailing skills exhibited by many hunters when a hit deer runs, then one hasn't been paying much attention. Regardless of the original intent of the poly tipped bullets, if the design causes traumatic tissue destruction resulting a higher recovery rate then I'm all for anybody using these bullets who wants too. I always keep some SST's handy for when I'm hunting near a property line, I think they are good for that also.
> The SST may have the interlock ring, I don't have a problem with that and you missed my intent with your reply, it's the poly tip in a somewhat fragile bullet I don't care for. Not in a hunting bullet for my use anyway.
> Granted if you always shoot through the soft tissue of lungs and heart there will be a minimum of meat loss and damage. But you, or me, can't always do that, and it's when we slip up and send one through some bony material that we get to see how destructive these bullets can be.
> On a positive note, there won't be a long tracking job.
> BTW this post was asking about Hornady Superformance ammunition, not about the SST bullet. I have shot the Superformance with both the SST and Interbond bullets. I like the accuracy I get with the SST but I like the performance on game I get with the Interbond.



Most any bullet will cause more damage when encountering bone than soft tissue, not just "poly-tipped" bullets. 

 Hornady Superformance ammo is only cataloged with the SST or GMX bullet, so I'm not sure how anyone can talk about the Superformance ammo line without talking about the bullets used.


----------



## delacroix (Nov 15, 2020)

SST is pretty much an Interlock with a plastic tip. Different calibers and weights will have different jacket thicknesses and tapers. So, you can't really judge them all by just one. The 123gr 6.5mm for Grendels is much, much softer than the 120gr 6.5mm they made for .260s. It's a shame the don't make the 120gr anymore. It was awesome for dumping deer and breaking bones, too.


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 16, 2020)

I have not used them,  a couple of guys I know tried them. One guy couldn't get them to group in his rifle. Switched to Remington core lokts and all was well. The other guys gun shot them well, shot a deer with it and the deer stood there like it wasn't hit after a 20 yard shot. Looked around for about 30 seconds and ran off and fell over dead about 20 yards away. It did disintegrate the lungs and heart and destroyed one of the shoulders.  Next deer he shot with it dropped in its track. Also destroyed the shoulders. Both hunters were using them in .308's, the one that wouldn't group them was a Remington.  The one that did shoot them well was a marlin.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 17, 2020)

280 Man said:


> Most any bullet will cause more damage when encountering bone than soft tissue, not just "poly-tipped" bullets.
> 
> Hornady Superformance ammo is only cataloged with the SST or GMX bullet, so I'm not sure how anyone can talk about the Superformance ammo line without talking about the bullets used.



Is this an argument about your chosen bullets. If so you haven't yet made a point worth making.
I see your experience with the Superformance line doesn't go back far enough to have used the Interbond bullet much, if at all. A number of years ago the Interbond was included in the Superformance line. I used this bullet exclusively in the Superformance .308, 150 grain. Then Hornady reduced production of the Interbond and they were hard to find for awhile. This is when I tried the SST's. Now that I have I won't hunt with them again. Now it's only the Interlock softpoint or the Interbond.
This link will help educate hunters about the Interbond. There is video about the Interbond in the Superformance line but it's unclear whether that loading is available or not.
https://www.hornady.com/bullets/interbond#!/


----------



## 280 Man (Nov 17, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> Is this an argument about your chosen bullets. If so you haven't yet made a point worth making.
> I see your experience with the Superformance line doesn't go back far enough to have used the Interbond bullet much, if at all. A number of years ago the Interbond was included in the Superformance line. I used this bullet exclusively in the Superformance .308, 150 grain. Then Hornady reduced production of the Interbond and they were hard to find for awhile. This is when I tried the SST's. Now that I have I won't hunt with them again. Now it's only the Interlock softpoint or the Interbond.
> This link will help educate hunters about the Interbond. There is video about the Interbond in the Superformance line but it's unclear whether that loading is available or not.
> https://www.hornady.com/bullets/interbond#!/



No argument. It doesn't matter what Hornady use to load in the Superformance line. By the way, thanks for the history lesson on the Interbond.


----------



## crossfire (Nov 17, 2020)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Any hunters on here ever use Hornady Superformance ammo? How do you like it so far? I was thinking about getting some for my 270 Winchester.



I have had great performance from the 140 grain in 270 Win.  both hunting and on the range.  Close to 7mm Mag performance in a .270


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 18, 2020)

crossfire said:


> I have had great performance from the 140 grain in 270 Win.  both hunting and on the range.  Close to 7mm Mag performance in a .270



Thanks for the info. That is pretty amazing.   Saw a youtube video the other day someone hit a gallon jug at 1503 yards with a 270 with the sst bullet.   Did not know it could be accurate out at that range.


----------



## Rich M (Nov 18, 2020)

I had some 95 gr SST for .243 and it shot lights out at 225.  Good stuff.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 19, 2020)

I shoot sub MOA at 200 yards with 150gr SST out of the 308.     Haven't had any issues finding any deer but it's placement not bullet that is the issue with blood trailing requirements.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 19, 2020)

I couldn't get them to group better than about 2 in in my 260 which shoots factory Nosler 130 grain Accubond at less than one inch.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 30, 2020)

I wish my 6.5 CM didn't like them!    But it sure seems to, dang it!
(Sub - MOA)


I wish it liked Core-lokts, but it doesn't.
(3 MOA - dang it!)


I don't like having to buy expensive factory ammo unless I have to.  I'm into the cheapest thing that will get the job done, but if I have to make a 400 yard shot, 12" doesn't cut it for me.


----------

